# BAM vs APX engine



## stewbieTT (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi,

In a previous life I owned a Leon cupra R with the BAM engine and I'm in the process of looking to find a nice 225 TT as a weekend car.
I notice that the earlier 225 TT's are APX engine code and the later ones are BAM - first question is approximately what date did they swap over? Also are their any other 225 engine codes - the Leons had AMK too for example.
Also can any one point me in the direction of exactly what the differences are? I understand APX has no EGT sensor and narrow band lambda but is their anything else - VVT, conrods, small/large port head etc?

Thanks,
Stu.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The change was early 2001 they are the only 2 engine codes for the 225TT


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

The main diffs are;

APX
Narrowband Lamda
Stronger bottom end (debated)
SAI Pump
Small Port

BAM 
Wideband Lamda
VVT
EGT


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Just to add.
APX
Better ignition coils and also they are bolt on?
Simpler cheaper chain tensioner
1 x O2 sensor (BAM x 2)
Am I wrong saying realistically APX pushes only 210hp?
Slightly different PCV system
No sump oil temp sensor.


----------



## johndtt (Apr 4, 2012)

I always wondered what the main differences were if they were in the same ballpark power-wise as normally OEM's uprade the engines to add power, reduce weight, increase longevity etc. I know SAI was to aid emissions but I assume the wideband negates that. Hmmmm?

From the sound of things the APX should be a bit cheaper to maintain in the long run. Larger ports I assume would give more scope for power increases, normally at the cost of low end torque but I assume the VVT would offset this, but if it has a weaker bottom end that seems a bit odd.

My old cars, Celica GT4's, were similar the earlier blocks were meant to be tougher but the later models had better heads etc and a lot fo folk put the two together. The legend has it that the first 25 of the later blocks were actually WRC spec items so none were stronger than those!!!

Reading with interest!!........as an APX owner! 

John


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

both engines have the same power figures , bam doest have large port head either ,


----------



## stewbieTT (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, it's nice to be informed when looking at prosepctive purchases...

Interesting on the VVT thing I remember reading somewhere that one mapper (in the US I think) was changing the VVT settings in a re-map to achieve power gains over and above "normal" re-maps. Would be interesting to find a link to this.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Im not 100% sure , but I think that vvt system are only for co2 emissions , you wont get more power because of it ,

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

kazinak said:


> Im not 100% sure , but I think that vvt system are only for co2 emissions , you wont get more power because of it ,
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


+1 VVT for emissions and VVT can be used when mapping aspirated engines not generally turbo


----------

